# stocking my 180gallon



## oscar12345 (Dec 29, 2013)

I really want a cool predator fish that will fit in my 180 gallon 72' x 24' x 24' and I was thinking of a peacock bass but apparently they need 300g so I'm not sure. If someone could let me know if that would work or if they could give me some other suggestions that would be great thanks.


----------



## oscar12345 (Dec 29, 2013)

maybe an oscar and a peacock bass to keep each other company.


----------



## oscar12345 (Dec 29, 2013)

I really want a peacock bass and an oscar cichlid for my 180 gallon fish tank 72' x 24' x 24'. There will be nothing else in there but them and I've seen multiple videos of at least 5 peacock bass in a 180 gallon with arowana, RTC and oscars etc so I though that just an oscar and a peacock would be much better than the ones that I've seen EVERYWHERE on youtube. Please let me know, even if it was just the peacock bass that would be fine but I just don't want to get this all wrong because I've heard so many different opinions of their minimum water requirement, anywhere between 70g and 300g so as you can see this is confusing me.
Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

I think the vast majority of the videos on YouTube with peacock bass aquariums are way overstocked and being kept by inexperienced people looking for a 'mean' fish they can watch feeding on feeder fish.

With a fish that easily grows over 30" long(depending on sub species) a 180 gallon seems small, and would be the bare minimum. Even then, after it hits that 20" mark you'd need to upgrade, IMO.

I looked around online, and found that the only fish that seems to make a decent tank mate is an Oscar. I have no experience with the peacock bass, but feel the 180 would only be a temporary home for your proposed stock. I'd be more inclined to start with several Oscars and some dither fish, and see if you could end up with a pair.

Anyways, here is a link to a forum at monster fish keepers. It's dedicated solely to the peacock bass. Good luck!
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?111-Cichla-(Peacock-Bass)


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you like big fish why don't you try your hand at a pair of true red terrors? 









Or a pair of oscars? Or a nice high quality Flowerhorn?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

An Oscar or three might work, but the Peacock Bass will outgrow the tank.


----------



## Dutch Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

I second the "true red terror" option. Beautiful fish!


----------

